# Least intrusive finish



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am about to finish a drum shell. All I am looking for is moisture protection. I don't want to affect the wood to the point where the finish affects the acoustics.

I remember in the OLD days, my parents used to give the woodfloor a waxing every year. That was the only finish - certainly minimalist - but I am looking for something permanent. I would need to have very good moisture barrier properties.

Any suggestions?

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cosmin

Water and wax don't mix I would suggest using Johnson floor wax (paste type in the yellow can) , it soaks in on every coat, it may take a coat or two the 1st.go around but it's in wood for a long time plus you can wipe off the dirty finger prints easy with a new light coat. 

======



wm_crash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to finish a drum shell. All I am looking for is moisture protection. I don't want to affect the wood to the point where the finish affects the acoustics.
> 
> ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

wm_crash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to finish a drum shell. All I am looking for is moisture protection. I don't want to affect the wood to the point where the finish affects the acoustics.
> 
> ...


I would suggest about four (4) coats of wipe on Poly. I like it because it is almost idiot proof, looks good and protects the wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

I'm not a expert in acoustics but wouldn't that be like wrapping the shell in plastic so to speak..and in turn change the sound.. ? but I think maybe wax would do it also by making the sound deeper...but it may let the wood resonate in it's own tone..

====



curiousgeorge said:


> I would suggest about four (4) coats of wipe on Poly. I like it because it is almost idiot proof, looks good and protects the wood.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cosman..

make use of a lacquer or french polish. Most high end musical instruments go this route..particiually guitars, stringed instruments..

here is a pretty informitive write up on the subject...

FINISHING OPTIONS FOR MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS

hope it helps..


----------

